# Windows 10 Upgrade + Clean Install auf neuer SSD



## Georgler (4. August 2015)

Hi,

derzeit habe ich eine HDD mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit vorinstalliert (OEM), möchte mir aber nächste Woche eine SSD zulegen, auf die ich irgendwie Windows draufbekommen möchte. 

Windows 7 fällt weg, da die ISOs ja nicht mehr im Internet sind, ich kei Recovery-CD von Acer hab und ich eigentlich sowieso Windows 10 da drauf haben möchte .

Nun stellst mir die Frage, wie ich Windows 10 auf die SSD kriege.

Option A: Windows 7 auf der alten HDD auf Windows 10 upgraden und dann die Win10-ISO auf einen USB-Stick ziehen und das dann auf die SSD installieren. Vorher aber schon SSD eingebaut haben wegen Hardware-ID (?).

Option B: Derzeitige HDD auf die neue SSD klonen und dann auf der SSD das Upgrade durchführen und dann auch auf der SSD den Clean Install machen. Vorher natürlich HDD ausmisten, weil die SSD weniger Platz hat.

Welche Option geht von denen oder geht überhaupt eine?

MfG
Georg


----------



## Kamano (5. August 2015)

Bei mir ists fast das gleiche Szenario. Also eine konkrete Aussage zur Win10 Hardware-ID und den Festplatten habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Festplatte des Betriebssystems relevant für diese ist. 

Ich bin deshalb zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich auf jeden Fall nach dem Upgrade auf meiner HDD,  mit dem Magical Jelly Bean Key Finder (hier von Chip.de empfohlen: Windows 10 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP , unten blauer Kasten) den Key meiner Win10 Version auslese und dann versuche erst den CleanInstall mit der Hardware-ID und anschließend (falls nicht erfolgreich) versuche ich die Aktivierung mit dem ausgelesenen Key. Falls alles schief läuft, bleibt dann auch noch der Anruf bei MS oder das Abwarten, auf die entsprechenden Softwaretools direkt von MS für diesen Zweck, wie vom Deutschlandchef/Chef-Pressesprecher(?) angekündigt wurde. Schließlich muss man die Software ja nicht sofort aktivieren, oder doch?


----------



## Georgler (5. August 2015)

Hi,

die Methode mit dem "Key auslesen" kannte ich noch gar nicht, ist vlt. auch ne Option, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte man kriegt keinen Key wegen der Hardware-ID.

Und die ISO die man da downloaden kann, ist glaube ich 30 Tage ohne Aktivierung nutzbar, so stehts auch beim Chip-Download.

Meine SSD kommt nächste Woche, mal gucken wies wird


----------



## Kamano (5. August 2015)

Ja, eventuell bekommt man auch keinen Key, sondern nur einen generic Key. Ist halt alles so etwas schwammig mit dem Upgrade über Hardware-ID, aber Versuch macht kluch.  ... Ich hoffe, dass bald eine Softwarelösung von Microsoft zur Verfügung stehen wird. Eine Hardware-ID mit dem OS zu verknüpfen, macht in einem modularen Desktop-PC doch kaum Sinn ohne entsprechende Anpassungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Divionis (9. August 2015)

Hallo, habe ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem...:
Habe von Windows 7 Prof. auf Windows 10 Pro aktualisiert ("dirty install"). Bei mir ist nun Windows 10 auf der SSD-Platte (C:\), die Benutzerverzeichnisse habe ich auf eine große herkömmliche Festplatte "umgebogen" (mit Symlink). Übernommen habe ich (nachdem es ein ziemliches Drama war, bis die Installation - nach etlichem Plattmachen des Win-7-Systems...  - fehlerlos durchlief) gar nichts, also weder Applikationen noch Nutzerdaten (liegen noch auf dem Altsystem).

Nun lese ich aber, daß viele - nachdem sie von Win 7/Win 8 auf Win 10 aktualisiert haben, NACHTRÄGLICH noch einmal eine "saubere Installation" ("clean install") machen. Ich frage mich jetzt, ob man das sinnvoll ist oder gar notwendig?
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. der Unterschiede des Systems bei einer Aktualisierung und bei "sauberer" Installation? Eigentlich sollte es - wenn Ihr mich fragt - "dasselbe" Windows sein, da das Windows-Verzeichnis (hab's oft genug beim Installieren auf der Konsolenebene gesehen...) ja m. E. auch bei der Installationsvariante via Aktualisierung völlig neu angelegt wird - die Vorversion (Win 7/Win 8) befindet sich ja in "Windows.old" (und steht, wenn ich's recht weiß, dort bis zu einen Monat lang für eine komplette Rücknahme bzw. die Rückkehr zur Vorversion bereit).

Wenn es also (mehr oder minder massiv) empfehlenswert sein sollte, der Aktualisierung eine "saubere" Installation folgen zu lassen, stellt sich wieder die Frage mit dem Schlüssel...


----------



## Kamano (10. August 2015)

Ich gehe dabei nur nach Logik, dass ein Clean Install das beste sein sollte. Bei Dirty bleiben eventuell Datei-, Registry-  und Treiberleichen zurück. Muss aber natürlich nicht, kommt ganz auf die Raffinesse von Microsoft, bzw. dem Upgradevorgang an.

Es gibt in den Win10 Optionen die Möglichkeit eines CleanInstalls über das Systemzurücksetzen, sogar ganz ohne Datenträger, sofern das Upgrade bereits erfolgt ist. Da das Upgrade aktuell sich die Hardware-ID auf dem MS-Server merkt und so authentifiziert, musst Du Dir eigentlich solange keine Gedanken über den Schlüssel machen, sofern Du das Upgrade gemacht hast und Deine Hardware nicht wechselst (so wie wir das vorhaben mit dem Upgrade auf der HDD und anschließendem CleanInstall auf der SSD). Dh. Du könntest den CleanInstall so oder so machen.


----------



## Riko42 (10. August 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand mittlerweile mal getestet ob es funktioniert Windows 10 auf der HDD zu upgraden und es dann auf einer SSD neuzuinstallieren? 
Habe Win10 jetzt auf meiner HDD installiert. Habe es nach dem Upgrade auch noch einmal neuinstalliert. Die automatische Erkennung hat auch funktioniert und ich musste Windows 10 nicht noch einmal extra aktivieren oder einen Key angeben. Eben eine neue SSD Festplatte bestellt und würde nun natürlich gerne wissen, ob die Automatische Erkennung an der HDD ID liegt oder eventuell an einem anderen Hardwareteil (denke mal am wahrscheinlichstens das Motherboard).

Edit: gerade einen link gefunden. http://answers.microsoft.com/de-de/...s-10-faq/afb9523f-5a46-4a05-bf67-98c48d2b5532
Demnach sollte es problemlos möglich sein, Windows 10 auf einer neuen Festplatte zu installieren, solange Windows 10 vorher mit diesem PC geupgraded wurde (und somit mit dem Motherboard verbunden ist).


----------



## Georgler (10. August 2015)

Ich habe es bisher nicht ausprobieren können, da meine SSD noch nicht da ist, aber ich habe diesen Link gefunden (wie seriös der ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen): How to install Windows 10: Upgrade to Win 10 even if GWX.exe missing - How-To - PC Advisor

Dort findet sich dieser Text:


> When Windows 10 is activated, Microsoft can identify your PC and associate it with an activated and valid Windows 10 licence. This means you can perform a clean install (even on a different hard drive, so it's a good time to upgrade to an SSD if you have been running Windows on a traditional hard drive) and Windows 10 will activate without issue.


----------



## CiD (10. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe die Methode mit dem auslesen des Keys per Magical Jelly Bean Key Finder getestet, leider funktioniert es nicht! Allerdings testete ich in einer VM unter Hyper-V.

Als Basis-OS fungierte ein aktiviertes Windows 7 Pro N auf welchem ich das Upgrade auf Windows 10 durchführte.
Das Upgrade machte ich mit einer vom MediaCreationTool erstellten ISO. Das Updgrade verlief problemlos und Windows 10 war anschließend auch aktiviert.
Der ausgelesene Key ist auch ein völlig andere als der von Windows 7 aber während des Windows 10 Setups musste man den Key eingeben und der ausgelesene Key konnte dort nicht überprüft werden.
Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit den Eingabedialog für den Key zu überspringen aber da bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung: "die Lizenzbedingungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden" und ich solle das Setup noch einmal starten, tat ich aber dann das gleiche Spiel von vorn.

Vielleicht hab ich auch was übersehen...who knows...

Grüße...


----------



## Riko42 (11. August 2015)

Ich nutze mal diesen Thread für eine Frage, damit ich nicht extra einen neuen öffnen muss.
Bei meinem jetzt installierten System ist der Modus in Bios auf RAID gestellt. Mit der SSD werde ich ihn dann auf AHCI stellen. Kann ich meine alte HDD als zweite Platte anschließen (habe dort zwei Partitionen eingerichtet, eine für Windows und eine für Daten, Windows werde ich löschen, die Daten nach Möglichkeit nicht)? Oder muss ich meine alte HDD auch im AHCI Modus neu formatieren oder gibt es nur Probleme mit Platten auf denen Windows installiert ist?


----------



## Kamano (15. August 2015)

Öh, bin leider etwas überfragt, aber soweit ich weiss gibts nur Probleme, wenn Du versucht ein Windows im AHCi Modus zu starten, welches unter klassischen IDE installiert wurde. Das neue Betriebssystem wirst Du aber ja sowieso im AHCI Modus auf Deiner SSD installieren. - Und RAID unterstützt womöglich auch AHCI, sind ja beides SATA-Zugriffsmodi. Ob Du konkret die im RAID geschriebenen Daten unter AHCI noch auslesen kannst, kann  ich Dir leider nicht verraten, ich gehe aber davon jetzt einfach mal aus. Sicherheitshalber würde ich aber alle diese Daten vorher auf eine Backup Festplatte schreiben, das ist sowieso keine schlechte Idee.

Schau mal hier durch - jede Menge Treffer, vielleicht ist was Gutes dabei: https://www.google.de/search?q=von+RAID+zu+AHCI


----------

